

The Chinese government appears to have completely blocked GitHub via DNS - chermanowicz
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/01/21/the-chinese-government-appears-to-have-completely-blocked-github-via-dns/

======
fullreset
as far as i can see -- no. they haven't. (i'm in china, obviously, and not
using a VPN or other such.)

